# *** POST YOUR DAILY DRIVER SETUP'S ***



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

POST YOUR SETUP.....I KNOW ALOT OF YOU HAVE CLEAN SETUP'S IN YOUR DAILY DRIVER'S SO POST THAM UP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I KNOW U GUYS HAVE PICS


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

heres mine charging rigth now, getting it ready for tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## SICK CITY C.C (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## 64sure (Nov 2, 2005)

my64

input :biggrin:


----------



## droptoutzx2 (Apr 24, 2005)

during the summer months i drive my car everyday, i am changing how much trunk is setup this spring and try to hide the batteries better


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

how does that street charger work for you? where you from? not bad for a small ass trunk! you should really get some better batterycable though...and better batterys, typically with hydraulics you run group 31 deep cycles, those look like regular car baterys, i dont remember why people say not to use them, but i know theres a good reason why!


----------



## droptoutzx2 (Apr 24, 2005)

the street charger works great keeps them charged whenever i need them to be, from akron OH, the battery cable is fine its 2 gauge welding wire so i haven't had any heat problems it actually barely fits in the battery terminals, the reason i went with regular car batteries was people told me that the street charger keeps the batteries topped off and since i drive mine all the time my batteries never get very low, marine batteries are made to withstand being ran down and charged these don't get very low to even need to charge so why spend the extra $


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

well as long as you know that, you should be fine...


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by droptoutzx2_@Feb 24 2007, 01:41 AM~7341187
> *during the summer months i drive my car everyday, i am changing how much trunk is setup this spring and try to hide the batteries better
> 
> 
> ...


GET RID OF THAT GROUND CLAMP!!! GET YOURSELF A QUICK DISCONNECT!!!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i like my quickie!


----------



## droptoutzx2 (Apr 24, 2005)

i was actually looking for that type you have a link to them online?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

no, i know theyre made by CMC though. it sez CMC in big ass letters


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Feb 24 2007, 04:07 AM~7341142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam those pumps look dam familiar :biggrin: 
i think they look better in your trunk like that than they were in my linc lol


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@Feb 24 2007, 02:58 PM~7342622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i wish i set the rack up like that in my caddy


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

the kool thing is the plates sit up above the trunk rim in the back about 3 ". they just clear the lid


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

hey pimpoldscytlass81 u a jarhead, leatherneck um can't think of the others right now. i know you all make fun of swabies but your paycheck is still cut from them lol








j/k just playin around man.
i was in the army so i had to say something :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@Feb 24 2007, 03:25 PM~7342718
> *hey pimpoldscytlass81 u a jarhead, leatherneck um can't think of the others right now. i know you all make fun of swabies but your paycheck is still cut from them lol
> j/k just playin around man.
> i was in the army so i had to say something  :biggrin:
> *


why u gotta break balls man? :biggrin:


----------



## chilac (Apr 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Feb 24 2007, 05:22 PM~7342898
> *why u gotta break balls man? :biggrin:
> *


all in good fun lol :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chilac_@Feb 24 2007, 05:47 PM~7343013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Best one yet. Any cons to having painted batteries if your batteries are being used regurlarly ?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chilac_@Feb 24 2007, 02:47 PM~7343013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin clean


----------



## chilac (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Feb 24 2007, 07:50 PM~7344174
> *Best one yet. Any cons to having painted batteries if your batteries are being used regurlarly ?
> *


no had it 2 maybe 3 years no probs


----------



## chilac (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 24 2007, 07:58 PM~7344216
> *fuckin clean
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

my fwd daily continental.......


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn fuckin clean setup!!!!!!!!!u still working on your regal


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 513ryder (Jan 9, 2004)

my daily


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

nice hardlines dog!


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i wanna see some more!


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 27 2007, 05:44 PM~7365585
> *damn fuckin clean setup!!!!!!!!!u still working on your regal
> *


yeser just smothing the frame right now. ben grinding the belly waiting on the sandblaster to come finish it grinding sucks :angry:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Mine..


----------



## 1sick7 (Mar 20, 2002)

my 68 caddy


----------



## 1sick7 (Mar 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chilac_@Feb 24 2007, 02:47 PM~7343013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


great lookin set-up bro very clean


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

84 COUPE


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 1 2007, 08:27 AM~7381013
> *84 COUPE
> 
> 
> ...



looks good homie


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Mar 1 2007, 01:27 PM~7381936
> *looks good homie
> *


Thanks bro its a simple street gets da job done. Thinking of goin wit a 3rd pump but cant figure out where i would put it i love the way it looks now you know.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 1 2007, 01:56 PM~7382191
> *Thanks bro its a simple street gets da job done. Thinking of goin wit a 3rd pump but cant figure out where i would put it i love the way it looks now you know.
> *


You can put it going across in the middle.


----------



## 67rs (Jul 31, 2004)

this is in my 85 caprice.


----------



## chilac (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sick7_@Feb 28 2007, 10:44 PM~7377896
> *great lookin set-up bro very clean
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 1 2007, 09:27 AM~7381013
> *84 COUPE
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 67rs_@Mar 1 2007, 07:06 PM~7384306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what the hell is that middle pump?

i did some work on my shit today, when it gets warmer im gonna zolatone the whole thing.


----------



## 67rs (Jul 31, 2004)

i have no clue what that center pump was for either, my friend was hella drunk and decided to mock it up for me when i told his ass to fill the fucken oil. but it added a little weight, but since that picture i had taken it out.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

Here is my 91 Town Car
this is when i was puting everything back in after rebuilding it :biggrin: 
10 batteries 2 pump 
single pump hopper!


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

Heres my 65 Impala.






















And heres a video of my 3 wheel 

http://s133.photobucket.com/albums/q74/Eaz...=Picture028.flv


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)




----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

where did you get those battery cables (well battery bar cables)

i got 6 batteries too; i need sum


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 67rs_@Mar 2 2007, 07:26 AM~7389147
> *i have no clue what that center pump was for either, my friend was hella drunk and decided to mock it up for me when i told his ass to fill the fucken oil. but it added a little weight, but since that picture i had taken it out.
> *


it looks like a liftgate pump for a box truck.


----------



## LoudGuitars (Feb 26, 2006)

nice daily driver set ups, nothin compare to what i did in my old monte for a daily driver i just throwed everything in there and started driving, :uh: , but i was a kid and all i wanted to do was cruise not i love working on cars and dont really mind if i dont cruise or not.


----------



## RAMBRO4 (Oct 10, 2005)

This is my 83 monte c







arlo 2 pump 8 batteries


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 9 2007, 06:37 PM~7653332
> *TTT
> *


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

T o
T he
T op


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

you can put any setup in your car and it'll be fine. the porblems come from the person hitting the switch. oh yeah, just be sure to reinforce...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandypaint_@Apr 9 2007, 04:04 PM~7651770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just make some out of flat bar and you can even chrome plate them to look nice... Does it snow where most of you guys are I live in Co and if I had a daily lifted it would only be a daily in the summer and put away in the winter


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

this is my pic without any beauty boards or anything yet...just the set, still needs some cleaning up, but you get the idea...!!!


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

NOTHING BIG


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

heres some better pics i just snapped outside really quick...  

the spare and battery covers on!!!


----------



## SCRAPN93 (Mar 1, 2006)

HERES MINE 93 GRAND MARQUIS 3 PUMPS 8 BATTERIES


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

Here is a pic of mine.


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER (Sep 14, 2006)

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t177/de.../Picture059.jpg

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t177/de.../Picture060.jpg


----------



## RAMBRO4 (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 14 2007, 12:56 PM~7689719
> *heres some better pics i just snapped outside really quick...
> 
> the spare and battery covers on!!!
> ...



nice but i think i like it better without hte battery covers


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAMBRO4_@Apr 21 2007, 12:03 AM~7740245
> *nice but i think i like it better without hte battery covers
> *


i think your smokin crack, you honestly think beign abel to see the the post looks nicer, here lets compare really quick:



covers off










covers on:









let me know what you guys think, but i think it looks way better with them on!!!


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

NICE PIX AZTEK SOLDIER , RALPH DOGG THAT LINCOLN IS TIGHT DIGGIN THE OPTIMA'S HOW THEY WORKIN FOR YA MAN ? ALSO I GOT A QUESTION ON THE SECOND PAGE THERES A RIDE WITH 12 BROWN BATTERIES AND 16 SOLENOIDS WHATS THAT ABOUT ??? I KNOW THERE ARE 4 PUMPS IN THERE BUT WHY SO MANY NOIDS YOU THINK HES RUNNING ALL 12 BATTERIES TO EACH PUMP ????


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Good topic!!!


----------



## geterlow (Jul 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 21 2007, 03:21 AM~7741047
> *i think your smokin crack, you honestly think beign abel to see the the post looks nicer, here lets compare really quick:
> covers off
> 
> ...


i like the covers on :thumbsup:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER (Sep 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Apr 21 2007, 02:45 AM~7741151
> *NICE PIX AZTEK SOLDIER , RALPH DOGG THAT LINCOLN IS TIGHT DIGGIN THE OPTIMA'S HOW THEY WORKIN FOR YA MAN ? ALSO I GOT A QUESTION ON THE SECOND PAGE THERES A RIDE WITH 12 BROWN BATTERIES AND 16 SOLENOIDS WHATS THAT ABOUT ??? I KNOW THERE ARE 4 PUMPS IN THERE BUT WHY SO MANY NOIDS YOU THINK HES RUNNING ALL 12 BATTERIES TO EACH PUMP ????
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Apr 21 2007, 04:45 AM~7741151
> *RALPH DOGG THAT LINCOLN IS TIGHT DIGGIN THE OPTIMA'S HOW THEY WORKIN FOR YA MAN ?
> *


i love'em man, im still breakin everything in and im playing hard man, and they're workin just fine!!! on the plus side, no leaks, no nothing either!!!


----------



## 82Sunkist (Dec 18, 2006)

My new ride I bought about two weeks ago Im in iraq i get to cruise it in july when i come home any local clubs in the D whats up homies im commin........... :biggrin:


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

nice Monte homie. got any more pics of it?

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 82Sunkist (Dec 18, 2006)

Whats up Homie ur the guy off of middlebelt road huh. I was sitting next to you at a light one day in my 300. Well I have til july here in Iraq but when I get home we will have to meet up.I'm trying to get in a family oriented club or just have some homies to cruise with. I live in Belleville. I have spent most of my deploment money on this car so heres some pics to show it off...................Oh Yeah its T-Top or Convertable. :biggrin:


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

This is my daily :biggrin:...updated pics of the setup will come soon!


----------



## ScrapinCadillacs90 (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dennis112382_@Apr 24 2007, 09:40 AM~7761988
> *Whats up Homie ur the guy off of middlebelt road huh. I was sitting next to you at a light one day in my 300. Well I have til july here in Iraq but when I get home we will have to meet up.I'm trying to get in a family oriented club or just have some homies to cruise with. I live in Belleville. I have spent most of my deploment money on this car so heres some pics to show it off...................Oh Yeah its T-Top or Convertable. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




:0 dayum thats super clean. my wife wouldnt agree, but i say "money well spent!" :biggrin: 

yup im on merriman. good luck over there and we'll hook up and cruise fo sho when you get back.


----------



## Jesse_Pecina5 (Apr 9, 2007)




----------



## checkcam (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SICK CITY C.C_@Feb 24 2007, 02:11 AM~7341149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScrapinCadillacs90_@Apr 24 2007, 11:28 AM~7762304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: IM FEELIN THIS


----------



## ScrapinCadillacs90 (Aug 23, 2005)

thanks homie....its still got a ways to go though


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

my bros dailey driver 98 civic.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ScrapinCadillacs90_@Apr, 09:20 PM~7806954
> *thanks homie....its still got a ways to go though
> *


you did the same thing i had to do, rev in the front and standard in the back. i hate it, but it works...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fantasma loco_@Feb 27 2007, 09:18 AM~7362349


like it....cuaght in action :biggrin:
see pic below


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fantasma loco_@Feb 27 2007, 09:18 AM~7362349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oops this was the pic i was trying to get


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 1 2007, 12:52 AM~7808912
> *oops this was the pic i was trying to get
> *


hittin fly style :cheesy:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Your to much Ron! :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@May 1 2007, 12:54 AM~7808921
> *Your to much Ron! :biggrin:
> *


doin da fly, sexy ,sexy, owww. doin da fly all nite long !!!!


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 1 2007, 01:52 AM~7808912
> *oops this was the pic i was trying to get
> *


it took hours to get that pic :biggrin: fly watching its not a hobby its a life style


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Not been cleaned in a while, but:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

FUCKIN CLEAN!!


----------



## AlwyzSumthin (Nov 16, 2006)

REAL CLEAN!!! seems like ive seen that car somewhere b4 lol


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

this is my daily driver, tha rack holds 8 batt's but due to many miles back and forth to 
work i run 4 and 8 on weekends


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

lol you should have stepped to the left slightly in that last pic so you can't see the axel stand


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jesse_Pecina5_@Apr 24 2007, 07:23 PM~7765214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the last pic is freakin me out its not on three but yet the wheel is sticking a foot out the side. :0


----------



## Jesse_Pecina5 (Apr 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@May 6 2007, 03:38 PM~7844855
> *the last pic is freakin me out its not on three but yet the wheel is sticking a foot out the side. :0
> *


nah its just the picture it really aint stickin out so far


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tarunhari_@May 6 2007, 09:56 AM~7843772
> *lol you should have stepped to the left slightly in that last pic so you can't see the axel stand
> *



lol yea my son wanted me to make it look like he's hittin tha switch lol, to show his friends at school for show n tell. thats tha only way i could think of :thumbsup:


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dtysthriderz_@May 6 2007, 09:01 PM~7847551
> *lol yea my son wanted me to make it look like he's hittin tha switch lol, to show his friends at school for show n tell. thats tha only way i could think of :thumbsup:
> *



ive been try'in to teach him lol. hes just haveing trouble dumping. he keeps hitting to it locks up and then he dumps. but it does start to hop on tha 3rd lick but he forgets to dump. we went threw 1 motor sofar teaching him. just pratice makes perfect. my new switch hitter n tha makings :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## J-VO (Jun 12, 2005)

my daily...


----------



## J-VO (Jun 12, 2005)

ttt for a good topic


----------



## AZLincolnFan (Mar 17, 2006)

> *ive been try'in to teach him lol. hes just haveing trouble dumping. he keeps hitting to it locks up and then he dumps. but it does start to hop on tha 3rd lick but he forgets to dump. we went threw 1 motor sofar teaching him. just pratice makes perfect. my new switch hitter n tha makings thumbsup.gif*




thats badass!  


start em young!! :biggrin:


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

I LIKE EM BETTER WIT THA COVERS


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dtysthriderz_@May 6 2007, 10:16 AM~7843591
> *this is my daily driver, tha rack holds 8 batt's but due to many miles back and forth to
> work i run 4 and 8 on weekends
> 
> ...


Hey bro I m not hatting on you but is the kid on the pic realy hopping the car or there is a little RED JACK under the car holding it. It looks like the same jack inside your trunk but I might be seeing things :biggrin:


----------



## CHZ (Apr 8, 2006)

this is in my 86 cutty


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Baller 82cutty_@Jun 21 2007, 10:38 PM~8151657
> *Hey bro I m not hatting on you but is the kid on the pic realy hopping the car or there is a little RED JACK under the car holding it. It looks like the same jack inside your trunk but I  might be seeing things :biggrin:
> *







Who sent you niccah....................The Hata's.....The Hata's





I dont see no jackstand :biggrin:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JuicedBenz_@Apr 24 2007, 10:45 AM~7762023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS NOT LOWRIDER MATERIAL HOMIE MAYBE IT LOOK BETTER ON A DUBS OR IMPORT SITE, THIS IS FOR TRUE LOWRIDERS NOT MERCEDEZ AND IT ANY GOT WIRES THEN IT AIN'T SHIT........... :uh: :uh:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jun 22 2007, 06:13 PM~8158190
> *THIS NOT LOWRIDER MATERIAL HOMIE MAYBE IT LOOK BETTER ON A DUBS OR IMPORT SITE, THIS IS FOR TRUE LOWRIDERS NOT MERCEDEZ AND IT ANY GOT WIRES THEN IT AIN'T SHIT........... :uh:  :uh:
> *


The thread asks for daily driver setups, so I posted mine. I don't see what the big deal is :uh:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

love the set take car of her ok


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dennis_@Apr , 11:40 AM~~
> *Whats up Homie ur the guy off of middlebelt road huh. I was sitting next to you at a light one day in my 300. Well I have til july here in Iraq but when I get home we will have to meet up.I'm trying to get in a family oriented club or just have some homies to cruise with. I live in Belleville. I have spent most of my deploment money on this car so heres some pics to show it off...................Oh Yeah its T-Top or Convertable. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



hey mayne how much longer till you come back?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 14 2007, 07:56 PM~7689719
> *heres some better pics i just snapped outside really quick...
> 
> the spare and battery covers on!!!
> ...


 nice


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)




----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

CCE Southern ShowDown 008.jpg, file size(1328.472KB) is greater than 550KB.
CCE Southern ShowDown 020.jpg, file size(1614.94KB) is greater than 550KB.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJSickness (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JuicedBenz_@Apr 24 2007, 12:45 PM~7762023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i seen this it might not look like a low low but its got 2 pumps and 4 batts in it


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJSickness_@Aug 3 2007, 09:11 AM~8462949
> *i seen this it might not look like a low low but its got 2 pumps and 4 batts in it
> *



If the owner into lowriders it`s a fucking lowrider...... wire wheel don`t make a lowrider a lowrider ,,,,the person does.. so have a GoodTime riding that benz homie.. P/S for the youngester,, there were Supreme and other rims before REAL D`Z,,,,,, Not China`s for 265 and people still Cry At that Price.... Lowriding ain`t about a wheel on your car.....


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dennis112382_@Apr 24 2007, 05:16 AM~7760850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillacjacc_@Aug 2 2007, 12:50 PM~8456853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## _JuiCeD65_ (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## _JuiCeD65_ (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492+Jun 22 2007, 09:13 PM~8158190-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dont worry about it...its one of the cleanest daily's yet...not a traditional lowrider, but never the less a "modern day lowrider"


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@May 6 2007, 05:38 PM~7844855
> *the last pic is freakin me out its not on three but yet the wheel is sticking a foot out the side. :0
> *



Broken trailing arms will do that! :biggrin:


----------



## jock1 (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jun 22 2007, 07:13 PM~8158190
> *THIS NOT LOWRIDER MATERIAL HOMIE MAYBE IT LOOK BETTER ON A DUBS OR IMPORT SITE, THIS IS FOR TRUE LOWRIDERS NOT MERCEDEZ AND IT ANY GOT WIRES THEN IT AIN'T SHIT........... :uh:  :uh:
> *


ur crazy..that looks nice..ur just closed minded


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

It's 08 what'z everyone been up to....Im sure some of you guyz re-did your setup so show what yall got :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

how do you find a topic thats a year old? that shit musta been wayyyyy back there


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

00 town car


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 5 2008, 07:38 PM~11267877
> *how do you find a topic thats a year old? that shit musta been wayyyyy back there
> *


naw not realyyy :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Aug 5 2008, 09:26 PM~11268915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jesse_Pecina5_@Apr 24 2007, 06:23 PM~7765214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What mods have you dont to get that lockup in the rear and what cylinders and coils are out back??


----------



## TD Hydros (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 24 2007, 09:14 AM~7341384
> *i like my quickie!
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT ARE THOSE CLAMPS ON THE CYLINDERS FOR?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TD Hydros_@Aug 6 2008, 07:42 PM~11278078
> *WHAT ARE THOSE CLAMPS ON THE CYLINDERS FOR?
> *



yo ansa is in ne cars dawgg


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

ooops


----------



## 80GRAND (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Aug 7 2008, 12:54 AM~11280564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any videos of ur car???


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 7 2008, 02:37 AM~11281468
> *
> *


I know u will be posting up the new setup


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

one i did 93 towncar :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droptoutzx2_@Feb 24 2007, 01:10 PM~7342414
> *i was actually looking for that type you have a link to them online?
> *



the grounds are make from TWEAKO u can get them at any welding supply shop


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## 80GRAND (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 8 2008, 07:10 PM~11297452
> *any videos of ur car???
> *


NO HOMIE NO VIDS JUST A SHORT BUILD VID ON HERE IN THE POST YOUR RIDE SECTOIN NOTTIN SPEACIAL


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

any of u have sprayed your trunk floor with rubberized undercoating?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## kmaticc (Aug 23, 2008)

I know this is gonna sound crazy but [email protected]#$ it nothing beats a failure but a try. 
Can any of you guys tell me how to put in pumps!!!!
1:How to build the rack

2:How to run it

3:How to install the cylinders

4:What materials i need

5:What tools i need

I know i might as well ask to sleep in ya bed and eat up all ya food while im watchin your tv on your couch, but for real any POSiTIVE feed back would be greatly appriceated....PEACE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)

HERE IS A FEW THAT WERE DONE AT STREET FAME


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## -AON- (Jan 31, 2009)

Here is the set up in my daily. Installed by Aaron (4pumpedCL)


----------



## THA_R_O_C88 (Nov 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AON-_@Oct 14 2009, 05:15 PM~15357885
> *Here is the set up in my daily.  Installed by Aaron (4pumpedCL)
> 
> 
> ...


THATS SOME CLEAN AND CLEVER SHIT RIGHT THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

^^^^^DAMN RIGHT...


----------



## JOEWANCHO914 (Feb 19, 2009)

PLEASE NOTE THEM PUMPS ARE THE FIRST ONES ON THE CAR, IT HAS ALL SHOWTIME STUFF NOW WITH A SQUARE!

A DAILY FOR 2 YEARS NOW GOING STRONG!


----------



## AON-Wagon (Sep 29, 2009)

My daily driven setup. 80+ Miles a day, worry & problem free.

Hydroholics :thumbsup:


----------

